# FAB Products?



## spott77 (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone attempted to Replicate FAB products?  I have used FAB B and P in my briskets and pork respectively and like the outcome.  However it has been next to impossible to get an order filled as of late and I just checked the site and they have increased prices by 50%.  Just wondering if anyone has any idea of what is actually in the stuff. 

Dave


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 8, 2007)

spott77 said:
			
		

> Has anyone attempted to Replicate FAB products?  I have used FAB B and P in my briskets and pork respectively and like the outcome.  However it has been next to impossible to get an order filled as of late and I just checked the site and they have increased prices by 50%.  Just wondering if anyone has any idea of what is actually in the stuff.
> 
> Dave



Ok I will bite what the frak is FAB???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2007)

An injection used for beef and pork.  Many people in catering and competitions use this stuff...especially for their briskets.

I see it at the Ingredients sotre...but says you have to allow 2-3 weeks for delivery.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 8, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> An injection used for beef and pork.  Many people in catering and competitions use this stuff...especially for their briskets.
> 
> I see it at the Ingredients sotre...but says you have to allow 2-3 weeks for delivery.



Me I just use plain ole apple juce , I will stick with the motto to " keep it simple stupid!!! Back when my father and his did BBQ plain ole salt and pepper with some hickory was all it took.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 8, 2007)

Walt, I think the Fab B is some kind of phosphate...keeps the brisket moister longer helps with taste and turn ins....and increases the yeild...


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 8, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Ok I will bite what the frak is FAB???



Fab is a product created by Joe Ames owner of the Ingredient store http://www.theingredientstore.com/ . Joe is great resource on any thing about cooking especially preserving meat, sausage and BBQ. The last few years have been hard on Joe as he's lost his wife, suffered a couple heart attacks and last year a bad car crash. After his last heart attack he hasn't been able to return to work and his kids are trying to keep the business open. My last order (March) was filled in about 10 day's.

He always stops at the comps in the Mid-Atlantic area and follows the cooks who use his product's. He's a really nice guy and like a grandfather to the cooks. 

Fab (B, B-light, C and P) are used as an injection ingredient to carry flavor, moisture, quicken cook time and improve yields. The real secret is what is mixed with the Fab.


----------



## spott77 (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Fab is a product created by Joe Ames owner of the Ingredient store . Joe is great resource on any thing about cooking especially preserving meat, sausage and BBQ. The last few years have been hard on Joe as he's lost his wife, suffered a couple heart attacks and last year a bad car crash. After his last heart attack he hasn't been able to return to work and his kids are trying to keep the business open. My last order (March) was filled in about 10 day's.
> 
> He always stops at the comps in the Mid-Atlantic area and follows the cooks who use his product's. He's a really nice guy and like a grandfather to the cooks.
> 
> Fab (B, B-light, C and P) are used as an injection ingredient to carry flavor, moisture, quicken cook time and improve yields. The real secret is what is mixed with the Fab.



I'm sorry to hear about his problems am sure he is a great guy.  But we had orders that were caught up in his difficulties we ended up cancelling that order because of how long it was taking (after charging our CC by the way) . I put off purchasing more because of others that had the same problems getting product.  

Today I decide to give them another try because I really do like the product.  I then am confronted with a 50% INCREASE in price.  If I give hit or miss customer service and then decide to raise prices I'm going to out of business quick.  

Anyway I digress, I just wanted to see if anyone had any ideas of what the stuff actually consist of because I guess I'm cheap and refuse to pay a 50% premium.  Currently I am going to start mixing up stuff and see if I can approximate the product. It is good but it isn't worth 12-16 bucks a pound.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 8, 2007)

As far as I know all the FAB's contain food grade phosphates to help the meat maintain a higher than normal moisture content. According to Joe it will help a deceased chunk of flesh maintain as much moisture as when the critter was alive. Its heavily used in the meat/fish/sausage/poultry industry to help prevent a condition called "drip loss" which reduces the yield of course and also increases the palatability i.e. moistness factor for human consumption.  They also contain MSG and two vegetable derived enhancers called disodium inosinate and disodium guanylate.  Nobody knows eggxactly why/how  the isosinate and guanylate work but there is some speculation they somehow overcome the metallic flavor imparted by the iron rich hemoglobin found in the red blood cells of the animal.  They are added to many foods most particulary various commercial broths..chicken...beef etc.  In addition the FAB B series contains varying amounts of commercial roast beef base seasoning flavors whereas the P's and C's dont.  Hope this helps.

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 8, 2007)

Probably causes cancer...I wouldn't mess with it


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 8, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Probably causes cancer...I wouldn't mess with it



This may be true but I hear it helps people win bbq comps.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 8, 2007)

Now when you think about it does anything not cause cancer?

I had to look up most of the words for the fab ingredients. I had no clue what most of them were let alone how to pronounce them. 

Bet I could duplicate it though. 

For a lot less money.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 9, 2007)

I shot up a brisket with straight beef broth once upon a time.  Tasted fairly similar and had a similar texture to a FAB B model. 

bigwheel


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I shot up a brisket with straight beef broth once upon a time.  Tasted fairly similar and had a similar texture to a FAB B model.
> 
> bigwheel




Ya know beef broth thats understandable , but if you need that much help to enhance you turn in project as to inject something made in a factory , you need alot of help. Personally they way I am going to do things is just like I would do it if I were cooking at home , but thats just me. Sometimes the old ways are the best ways. I use rubs like the next one out there but why in the name of all things Q , would ya want to cnage the perfectly good taste of beef.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 9, 2007)

During the brisket round table, some of the panel members said that it look more and more that people are using some kind of beef broth or Au Jus to move away or separate themselves from the Fab B


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 9, 2007)

Well it all has to do with the goal and philosphy of the cook. Some folks are process oriented and some are results oriented.  If a person attains the desired end result using a certain process I would by all means urge them to continueth. If on the other hand the process doesn't achieve the results wanted..in my view they should consider changing the process. Now some folks dont adhere to that view..and that dont make em bad people of course..it just means they are hard heads most likely from the Carolinas

bigwheel







			
				WalterSC said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 10, 2007)

Well best of fortunes to ya. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2007)

Fab certainly changes the flavor profile...this is interesting...looking forward to your products availability...the main question is, does it perform as well to keep meats juicy?


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

Bigjim4x said:
			
		

> > Fab certainly changes the flavor profile...this is interesting...looking forward to your products availability...the main question is, does it perform as well to keep meats juicy?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what it does. It does everything the FAB does as far as keeping the meet moist but with none of the flavor. You just use whatever flavor liquid you like and go from there. It could be beef broth for brisket or apple juice for pork or anything else you like. It works just as well on pork and chicken as brisket.



Send me a (free) sample before next weekend and I'll try it out on a butt at "Smoke on the Beach".


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bigjim4x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea Finney, we'll give it a shot!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2007)

Bigjim4x said:
			
		

> > Send me a (free) sample before next weekend and I'll try it out on a butt at "Smoke on the Beach".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there will be any free samples. But if your not using it. Someone your competing against will be before long.



How much would a lb be Jim??


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 10, 2007)

I will be a vistor at MIM this year.  If you are there then maybe I can try it out right out of your pit.


----------

